# Any tutorials on replacing a Fender?



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

larry0071 said:


> I damaged my fender on my 12 1LT and need to replace the right front fender. Is there a guide showing where all of the fasteners are? I've never replaced a body panel before, so this is outside of my experience base.
> 
> View attachment 45033
> 
> ...


Actually, you can most likely get that dent pop'd back out, and use some touch-up paint on the small knick. Then have it buff'd really good, and you'd be amazed!

I killed my front bumper on the driver side, hitting a curb that was angled wrong, as I was turning to get out a parking spot. Took it to a pop a dent, place, and for $65. it was back to specs within 2 hours.. Needed some touchup painting, but over all it turned out much better than I thought. At the time, I was having major cash issues.. So, $65, vs, $200+... I'm very happy..


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

Ughhhh... I know your pain. My wife had did the same. I can tell you that it is a pain in the butt to replace the fender. There are quite a few bolts. You are going to need a rivet gun and rivets and to take off the front bumper and headlight. Its a challenge but make a day of it.


----------



## larry0071 (Dec 1, 2012)

I've got a bid of $875 and another of $1300 for shop repair. I thought maybe I could buy a fender for a couple hundred and have it painted for another couple hundred, then labor on me for the replacement. The marks on the bumper are transfer marks that I can wet sand with 1500 and then polish out. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

For some odd reason, my wife means more to me than a car. Three years ago, she hit a lamp post in our 04 Cavalier, damage came to $2,700.00 and as no camcorders were available when she turned to avoid an accident due to a maniac driver. It was covered by our collision insurance just costing us $250.00. We were also penalized by paying an extra 20 bucks per year for our collision coverage.

Last year she was hit by a deer with our Cruze, insisted on a brand new fender, quote came to $998.00 of which we had a $100.00 deductible on that. But since she was working for her employer on this trip, they reimbursed that 100 bucks. We were not penalized for that accident.

While I cannot go into detail, but had to visit our Cruze, bring it a flower and tell it not to worry, everything will be all right. A new fender from Lordstown cost 97 bucks. The hood, enter front end of the car, and the passenger door was removed. Fend was properly undercoated, ask the bodyshop why couldn't Lordstown send you a painted fender, that is all that was damage.

On my next visit all was installed, but preparing for paint, most of the hood front bumper and passenger door was sanded. Manager, also a good friend, this is the only way they can blend the paint. I picked him because he has the latest state of the art paint booth, very fussy on this. Where bolts were removed, all was painted, looked just like a brand new car again, and our Cruze had a smile on her face and was happy to be home again. She spent a full week at the bodyshop.

Told my wife if she suspects a deer to either blow the horn and flash the lights, also decided to add fog lamps aferwards.


----------

